# Canned octopus..review



## Deebo

AS stated before, i like to try different "new" things. Well, this canned octopus was for sure different. In a good way. It is very similar to sardines in oil, flavor wise, but has a firmer texture. Kinda like when you pick up sardine and it just falls apart, this has a much chewier bite. It was priced at 1.70, from big lots. Manufactured by Pampa. Product of Spain.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Okay, I'll bite...lol

How long did you have to chew it?

Or does it get softer with age?


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Well that's one I have never tried. I do like the sardines in Louisiana Hot Sauce as well as the Smoked Oysters. I don't think I have ever seen canned octopus, but I would try it.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Go2ndAmend said:


> Well that's one I have never tried. I do like the sardines in Louisiana Hot Sauce as well as the Smoked Oysters. I don't think I have ever seen canned octopus, but I would try it.


I love sardines with LHS... my wife calls it cat food, but I wouldn't share it with a cat!


----------



## Deebo

Just saying, as it is still setting here, about six employees and I have eaten some. I have FOR SURE noticed that the smaller purple tenticly pieces are way more tender than the big "tentacle area?" So, yes, some is tough to chew.
The employees that wont try it say it can be smelled all over the shop.
I am enjoying some right now, on a ritz cracker with a slice of jalapeno. If you look real close, you can see the little "sucker feet"


----------



## Just Sayin'

LOL...

I'm not gonna eat purple food unless the SHTF for real!!!

I do like calamari though....

Report to us tomorrow, if possible! :lol:


----------



## Deebo

If the good Lord willing and the creek dont rise, I will check back tomorrow. 
Some of the co-workers and I always eat "different crazy" stuff. I want to find "pork brains and gravy", I know I have seen it before.


----------



## Inor

I am sorry. I respect every poster on this topic so far. But that is just vile.  I go by that old advertising tag line: "Mammals, it's what's for dinner."  Pork brains and gravy, sign me up; sushi you're gonna get punched in the face hippie!


----------



## Deebo

I dont know, I just looked, and Im freaking eating "organic granola" right now. Has Deebo been body snatched? Tune in this time tommorow.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Canned Octopus? Awesome! I am gonna have to see if the one here carrys that and if they do start buying several every payday. I an not sure how it compares to the lightly pickled Octopus used for sushi/sashimi but there are few things in life I like eating more than Octopus when I am having a beer!


----------



## Stevenc90

I would mix it with Ramen noodles, 1 pack of ketchup, 2 packs of cheese, (single serve packs) a looong time ago when i would get a care package...


----------



## retired guard

This definitely sounds doable but I like different canned products. One of my favorites is Dorma rice wrapped in grape leaves product of Greece from Grocery Outlet. If combined with Kippers or Octopus a good stack of protein and carbs, or combine with chickpeas for a complete protein.


----------



## MrsInor

No - just no.


----------



## Michael_Js

Did someone say Sushi?? Yum!! 

Love fried calamari!


----------



## paraquack

My daddy taught me a recipe for baking canned octopus. He would take an old piece of pine board slathered with veg oil, big enough to hold the critter, season to taste, and pop it in the oven at 375 degrees for just under a half hour. When time is up, he'd take it out, let it cool for a few minutes and then carefully lift the octopus off the board and toss it in the garbage. He'd then serve the board with a nice white wine.


----------



## MI.oldguy

No Way, Jose!.


----------



## csi-tech

negative Ghostrider.


----------



## PaulS

I like seafood fresh. I was raised on the west coast and can tell by looking and touching a piece of fish if it is truly fresh. I tolerate canned tuna and salmon for what it is - a filler - not really food. Smoked fish is a great way to salvage fish that is too old to serve as food. I have had fresh octopus and squid and It is like chewing on rubber only it tastes worse than rubber. Squid always has an ammonia smell or taste to it unless you cover it using sauces and such. I love crab, sail fish, marlin, and shark. I will kill for fresh salmon and Red Snapper as well as trout but if it lives in the water and has legs or arms instead of fins it should never be eaten. Shellfish, properly prepared are good too.


----------



## Just Sayin'

Shopping for food at Big Lots + Big Lots Organic Granola= GI Gut Bo*b.... 

N*A will probably up me on whatever list I'm already on, but it's fun to make them work a little harder. lol

I haven't seen a post here from Deebo today... :-o


----------



## Deebo

Happy to report, no issues. No symptoms. No problems.


----------



## MrsInor

Deebo said:


> Happy to report, no issues. No symptoms. No problems.


So far........


----------



## inceptor

I agree with Paul. Octopus, old tennis shoes, pretty much the same thing.

I have tried brains and found I didn't like that much either. Tongue I found to be real tough, not real high on my list.


----------



## Just Sayin'

My grandaddy loved brains and eggs. If that's all that around to eat after the end of the world, people will reflect fondly on MRE's! Now, his pickled pig's feet were pretty good. Never had tongue so I'll take Inceptors word on that.

Now a good brisket...that's eating!


----------

